# Pt-1911 #3



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's some quick pictures of Taurus PT1911 #3, this is a different gun belonging to a different shooting buddy.

We were talking about the other two I was looking at and my friend not being much of a 1911 guy hasn't shot his much and asked if I would be willing to take a look at his.

He was not impressed with his Taurus.


 _Batterting of frame, not sure what's causing this as this area of the frame can not be struck by hammer with firing pin stop in place. The joint where the ejector meets the frame looks pretty nasty as well._


_Barrel lug appears cut/battered, bare steel visible, looks like someone took a rough file to it. The barrel link also appears to be taking some uneven wear._


_Scratches in barrel, scratches on side of lug also visible._



_More gouges in lower lug where it mats to the frame, additional scratches evident. Looks as if the lower link is being eaten in the frame._


_Main spring housing extends past frame cut out. Does not appear to hamper function but is aesthetically horrid. _


_Firing pin stop and slide being battered, probably by that huge ledge in the rear of the frame_


_Rough fitting of the grip safety, clean edges? Who needs them._...


_Some small gouges in the slide._
There's some other bits of this gun that scare me, the muzzle end of the barrel looked pretty rough. Taurus does this odd thing with their barrels and bushing where there's a raised ledge of sorts and a corresponding recess in the barrel...it seems like it may increase barrel to bushing fit in that small area, but it looks like it's lapping the barrel...
I did not open up the rest of the gun, I don't think I'd like what I would've found. This gun has maybe 500 rounds though it.​​


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've personally owned only 1 Taurus and was not impressed with it's fit and finish.

I found things similar to what you've found.

I traded it off rather quickly (for me) :mrgreen:.

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The hammer has indeed battered the frame, I believe.
It could be that, at the factory (or elsewhere), the trigger pull was adjusted (or even merely tried-out) by someone who tried the pull by dropping the hammer on the frame, with the slide removed.


----------



## 45 (May 16, 2012)

Well I don't know what causing all that damange to that Gun or if it come from the factory that way but after seeing the pics that I have seen on here I will never own a Taurus 1911 of any caliber 2100 dollers worth of customs features hun shoot I rather have a Colt 1911 that been in a war than a new Taurus it might not shoot as good as a Taurus but at least I know I can depend on it not to fall apart while I'm shooting it.


----------

